# Bluetooth - Power Consumption



## Tejavrch (Sep 22, 2022)

How can we Measure the power Consumed by Bluetooth Chipset.
in a AC Powered device.
and how can we Optimize the same


----------



## Tejavrch (Sep 22, 2022)

The issue is with AX201 Intel Based Bluetooth Chipset


----------

